#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  toto eurohal Meyer milo en sim3

## robski

Naar aanleiding van een discussie enige tijd geleden wat foto's van Toto in Zuidbroek.





Meyer Milo 7 kasten per kant, 10 hp700's , meyer ld3 en sim3, heritage 3000's en zo'n 180 kw parlicht.

greetz,

Rob
KBL Wageningen

@******** Groeten Gerard, remember cursus bij AEM, Rob van KBL, die o.a. Podium Hardenberg doen.

----------


## Ideedeluxe

Hee, das dichtbij! Ging dat een beetje goed, daar in de Eurohal? Die hal heeft nogal een geschiedenis....vergunnings- en veiligheidstechnisch wel te verstaan...en als je de geruchten moet geloven, zelfs al een eerder leven gehad als veilinghal. De hal is hier regionaal betrekkelijk vaak negatief in het nieuws geweest. 

Heb je nog meer foto's? Altijd leuk om te zien!

John

----------


## mertens

bedankt voor de foto. had zelf ook al wat foto's, maar deze zijn van betere kwaliteit dan die van mij.


....Meyer.

----------


## Gast1401081

aha. had idd nog een toevoeging : de infills waren cq1. 

zal ff dat andere topic op slot doen, en hierheen linken.

@ rob: tuurlijk. was een spannende week, met magu...

----------


## Gast1401081

[img]http://members.home.nl/********/700HP.jpg[/img]
[img]http://members.home.nl/********/Milo.jpg[/img]
[img]http://members.home.nl/********/CQ1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://members.home.nl/********/out.jpg[/img]
Met dank aan chris mertens, EN STEVEN POLLEMA dus.

bewijs genoeg?????

ok. nu het volgende : klonk het nog een beetje?

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Hmmmz ... zie ik daar dan stiekem toch een (verdwaalde?) turbo flood staan  :Wink:  .. achter die CQ?
 [img]http://members.home.nl/********/CQ1.jpg[/img]

Zouden de badboys jongens toch wel enigszins gelijk hebben dat de band dat graag 
wil?

----------


## SM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michel van de Beek_
> Zouden de badboys jongens toch wel enigszins gelijk hebben dat de band dat graag 
> wil?



Zoals reeds eerder gezegd: er zijn vele bands die reizen met eigen tafels en floors / in-ears, maar inprikken op het PA. Gebeurt op sommige tours ook nog wel dat de truck met PA doorrijdt naar venue T+2 en de truck met backline, tafels en floors naar venue T+1. 

En bij dit soort bands heb je echt niet meer het gezeik over merken met muzikanten hoor. Die willen gewoon dat het goed komt, of de kasten nou blauw, rood, paars of zwart zijn. Daarvoor vertrouwen ze de crew. En ze vertrouwen het ook als de crew zegt: "Guys, it will be a hard night, but we do the utmost to make it a good show." Overigens gaat dat bij die paar Nederlandse echte klasse-acts met echt goede crew ook zo. Helaas blijven we hier vaak hangen in een technicus van een bandje die het niet voor elkaar heeft en dan de spullen de schuld geeft. 

S.

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Zoals reeds eerder gezegd: er zijn vele bands die reizen met eigen tafels en floors / in-ears, maar inprikken op het PA. Gebeurt op sommige tours ook nog wel dat de truck met PA doorrijdt naar venue T+2 en de truck met backline, tafels en floors naar venue T+1.



Kan best bij deze ene uit de serie van 4 ook zo geweest zijn. Zeker omdat deze eigenlijk niet gepland was.
Maar zal het van de week wel horen hoe het nou zat op de andere dagen.

Was iig weer een leuke zo te zien  :Big Grin:

----------


## jgeer

Ik ben er persoonlijk geweest en moet zeggen dat het veel beter klonk dan de laatste keer in de HMH (maar toen was de DVD opname belangrijker waarschijnlijk). De nieuwe toetsenist vond ik minder erbij passen qua sound.
Geluid was naar mijn mening dik in orde ! En veel parren heeft ook wel weer wat tov tientallen mh's.

----------


## Gast1401081

vraagje @ rob : waar komen die 700HP's vandaan? wist niet dat er al wat in nederland waren, buiten de demoset van aem...Van jouw, soms? wel ff mooi gedelayed, neem ik aan..

greetz 
gerard

----------


## robski

@de mennoos: bij dit soort bands is het merk geluidssysteem niet zo van belang, behalve dat het door het management goedgekeurd moet zijn. 
Een A merk dus en geen beringhers, mackie  o.i.d. Verder nemen ze geen PA en licht mee, dat scheelt een ruime trailer en een hoop personeel op de tour. Local suppliers verzorgen geluid en licht conform tour specs.

@Gerard In rotterdam zit een bedrijf wat redbull airrace e.d. doet en die zijn in het bezit van een heleboel Meyer spullen. Sinds kort ook hp700's

----------


## joe

Het bedrijf waar het vandaan kwam was generations.
zover ik het weet hebben ze 10 700hp's

@ Rob zat jij ook niet op de canarische eilanden?

Gr.
Marco

----------


## robski

Een aanrader voor iedereen om eens een training van Magu te volgen. De meeste informatie die je krijgt heeft niks met een merk speakers te maken en is dus nuttig voor iedereen.

De Canarische eilanden, lekker weer maar het grootste gedeelte van de tijd binnen gezeten. Wel een heleboel extra informatie opgeslokt over hoe geluidssystemen werken en hoe Meyersound daar mee omgaat.


@marco: Marco van de sim cursus? Waar hou jij je momenteel mee bezig? Als je in de buurt van Wageningen bent kom een keer langs.

greetz Rob

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door robski_
> 
> Een aanrader voor iedereen om eens een training van Magu te volgen. De meeste informatie die je krijgt heeft niks met een merk speakers te maken en is dus nuttig voor iedereen.
> 
> greetz Rob



Heb je meer info ..

----------


## sis

Eigenlijk maakt het niet uit, wat en hoe en waarom !
Meyer is gewoon het beste wat er tegenwoordig op de markt is , heb verschillende systemen gehoord en sta nog steeds verbaast te gapen, te kijken en te luisteren naar de ongelofelijke kwaliteit van dit merk !!!![^]
Als ik ooit mijn EAW set verkoop ga ik zoiezo overstappen naar meyersound !! :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:Meyer is gewoon het beste wat er tegenwoordig op de markt is



Heb je toevallig de Meyer set gehoord op de Gentse feesten op pole-pole en vergeleken met de andere 3 grote pleinen? Ik heb de tijd niet gehad om eens rond te gaan luisteren.

----------


## Gast1401081

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

@ sis : die deal staat!
@ robski : Klopt volledig. wel ff spaans/engels leren...(pees-shipt?)
@ MC-party: (en de rest :Smile:  check www.aem.nl , of www.meyersound.nl regelmatig... AEM geeft die cursus systeemcontolling, en meestal met Magu Ramirez.

@ peter: Nee, wel vorige week die ouwe Hof met zn M3D's gehoord met een symphonie-orkest en operakoor. ( reisopera en Orkest vh Oosten. )
Denk dat ik daar maar eens moet solliciteren.

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ peter: Nee, wel vorige week die ouwe Hof met zn M3D's gehoord met een symphonie-orkest en operakoor. ( reisopera en Orkest vh Oosten. )
> Denk dat ik daar maar eens moet solliciteren.



ouwe Hof? Laat Bart dit maar niet lezen dan kun je een baan sowiezo vergeten. :Big Grin:

----------


## robski

Trainingen van Magu:

houdt de website van meyersound.com in de gaten daar wordt op aangegeven wat en wanneer. Een andere optie is even contact te leggen met Jasper bij AEM.nl Las er iets in nederland gebeurt regelt hij dat. De kosten zijn niet zo hoog, je krijgt er echt iets voor terug. Wel uitgeslapen aan de start verschijnen- :Smile: 

greetz Rob

p.s. ik hoop dat dit niet als stickie wordt aangemerkt want zo is het niet bedoeld. Nuttige lezingen voor je kennisontwikkeling los van een bepaald merk

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Meyer is gewoon het beste wat er tegenwoordig op de markt is
> ...



Polé Polé : Ok. Niet té luid maar goeie klank overal op de 2 oevers (die niet te luid zal gelegen hebben aan de strengen geluidsnormen van toepassing op de gentse feesten). Geluid leek zéér directief te zijn...
(lekkere lichtjes ook)

Korenmarkt : maar één groepje gezien die zo slecht was dat commentaar geven op de PA een beetje onmogelijk is.
(bijzonder warrige en lelijke lichtjes)

St-Baafs : Set waar ik al jaren hoofdpijn van krijg. Klankvolume die op een golvende zee lijkt. Heb er een aantal optredens gezien, was toch een wereld van verschil met bvb. Polé Polé.
(lichtjes waren een uitgebouwde discobar, spijtig dat zoiets moet hangen op één van de grootste evenementen van België)

Oude-Beestenmarkt : Slecht geluid, extra mini-delay-stacks die voor een zeer on-consistente klank zorgden.
(lekkere lichtjes, spijtig van strobo's stage left die teveel flitsten)

St-Jacobs : Moiano gezien : zeer goed geluid dat klonk als een bel.(belichting sober maar perfect passend)

Uw reporter ter plaatse!

----------


## moderator

omdat we schijnbaar toch enorm of topic gaan (modjes!!!!!!!)
toch maar even een reactie op het geluid op pole-pole.

Geen id welke prutser er donderdagavond tussen 23.00 en 24.00 (laatste live set) aan de knoppen stond maar alle jesusss wat een drama gast!
ik bedoel: als je op zo'n set rondzingers produceerd als iemand met zn microfoon op kniehoogte staat, dan hoor je niet in achter die mixer!
...tot zover mijn frustratie tijdens rondlopen met een sappie :Wink: 

Geluid was netjes, werd ook enorm veel gedelayed, op ieder ponton een aantal keer en op de terassen ook, main set stond daardoor erg relaxed te draaien, was veruit beste sound van alle podia!
wel sneu: lichttech die tijdens de dj set ( beter dan de live act[ :Stick Out Tongue: ])
maar 1 (uitloop?) standje kende...niet echt sfeer verhogend!

----------


## dokter dB

gelukkig gaat het over toto, want dat uitloopstandje is nl sooo eighties :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## meyerfreak

Ok... nog ff TOTO dan. Toffe show, maar WAT een kuthal zeg. Vond persoonlijk dat er wat veel verschil in klank zat van voor naar achter maar heej wat moet je met zo'n hal....
Omdat ze alle 10 700's op een rijtje voor de buhne hadden liggen had je ook enorm veel druk achterin, maar aan de zijkanten was het echt stukken minder. Mischien was het niet mogelijk om de subjes links en rechts wat meer naar achter te drukken, maar dit had zeker een beter resultaat gehad.
Oja..@********: mooie foto's (die ik maakte en aan chris heb gemaild !! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## joe

> citaat:@marco: Marco van de sim cursus? Waar hou jij je momenteel mee bezig? Als je in de buurt van Wageningen bent kom een keer langs.



Jep, met veel, doen we zekers.







> citaat:maar aan de zijkanten was het echt stukken minder.



Het is een keuze natuurlijk. Met 10 subjes kom je niet verder dan een line van +/- 25m. maar persoonlijk vind ik het niet zo erg dat er wat minder sub is aan een zijkant van de zaal.

Was de show nog een beetje leuk? Ik was er ook in de HMH en had me zeer vermaakt daar (wel met oordoppen in :Wink: .


Groeten,
Marco

----------


## meyerfreak

Show was echt zwaar ok, simon ph. was alleen een beetje ziekjes... daarom geen lange drumsolo's, maar vond hem nog puik spelen !!

Verder alles ouderwets op z'n TOTO's .... altijd makkelijk dat je weet dat na 'Hold the Line' het concert is afgelopen  :Big Grin: 
Oja,.. ben niet zo'n lichtman, maar vond het licht echt goed getimed !![ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Meyer is gewoon het beste wat er tegenwoordig op de markt is
> ...



Die klank was subliem op het pole pole podium. Natuurlijk ook dankij de digitale mixing.

----------


## Ibvee

> citaatie klank was subliem op het pole pole podium. Natuurlijk ook dankij de digitale mixing.



Klinken dingen daar dan beter van??

----------


## giserke

Weet het niet, zal wel zeker

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door meyerfreak_
> 
> 
> Oja..@********: mooie foto's (die ik maakte en aan chris heb gemaild !!)



Bronvermelding wordt aangepast, ik had ze van chris gekregen...

Vind het wel een rotstreek, lekker met zijn allen (rob, chris, steven) gaan feesten met een MILO, en mij niet ff uitnodigen....

----------


## SM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Vind het wel een rotstreek, lekker met zijn allen (rob, chris, steven) gaan feesten met een MILO, en mij niet ff uitnodigen....



Ik denk dat Robski vooral aan het werk was. De rest lijkt me meer toeschouwer.....    

Beetje maf dat je mensen zou moeten uitnodigen als je toevallig eens een bepaald type boxen bij je hebt. Zo wordt ons wereldje nooit volwassen. Het op andere Meyer-positivistisch ingestelde mensen laten afstralen van het feit dat een beroemd bandje speelt over deze spullen lijkt me niet de bedoeling. Het is de service waar het om draait, en ik denk dat Rob daarom daar was. Andere A-merken klinken namelijk ook goed en ik denk dat het optreden net zo'n succes zou zijn geworden met een ander merk PA maar dezelfde mensen. Daar hebben toeschouwers die toevallig ook met Merk X werken geen zak mee te maken.

S.

----------


## Gast1401081

@ SM : Als je de grap niet snapt hoef je niet te reageren...

----------


## MB Audiosystems

Ok, Nog even terug naar het topic.

Het geluid bij de ToTo show was redelijk goed. Zoals Steven al aangaf was het aan de zijkanten minder en het laag had wel een duwtje extra mogen hebben. Ik heb redelijk veel ToTo shows gezien en het laag was minder aanwezig dan gebruikelijk maar de hal was ook niet heel erg lekker. Voor de volledigheid de set bestond dus uit Milo. 700 HP, CQ-1 (front-fill) en UPA-1P voor de vips.

Geluidsdruk was niet helemaal zoals ik gewend ben bij ToTo. Was zeker 3 tot 6 dB zachter.

Mix was erg netjes. Geldt ook voor het licht.

ToTo speelt over het algemeen met Turbo (voorkeur van Colin Norfield) maar heeft tijdens de Mindfields Tour ook gedeeltelijk Wavefront van Martin Audio gebruikt en ik moet zeggen dat het geluid toen waanzinnig was. De show die ik destijds heb gezien (Martinihal Groningen) staat nog steeds op nummer 1 van alles wat ik ooit heb gezien.

Lang verhaal kort. Colin Norfield weet goed wat hij doet en krijgt over het algemeen overal wel een redelijk geluid uit.

Auke

----------


## DJ_Marcel

Citaat: Meyer is gewoon het beste wat er tegenwoordig op de markt is 


Mag ik vertec er een keer naast hangen?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Citaat: Meyer is gewoon het beste wat er tegenwoordig op de markt is 
> 
> 
> Mag ik vertec er een keer naast hangen?



Nee, er bestaat geen beste...Het heeft nog altijd met smaak te maken...

En je mag er vast wel een keer Vertec naast hangen...

----------


## Gast1401081

en met deze wijze woorden sluiten we dan maar af.

----------

